# We is getting a viziter



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey guys we is gettin a viziter on sunday









Weally, we's better start lookin our best









How's dis pose, do I's look gud









Yeah, fairlr gud, but you's need too put yer head too the side like's dis









I'll help you guys out, I'll look cute for you too, do's you think they will resist our charms??









I's got dem a pwessy









Oh, hobnob, wid a face like that, you's will scare them off









Cwickey dad, I'm not showing my best side


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

Fab cats, fab pics! I soooo want a ragdoll now! :001_wub:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG... your kitties are absolutely stunning!


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL,LOVELY PICCS HOW OLD ARE THEY :thumbup:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

YOU CANNOT RESIST... :crazy: ....YOU CANNOT RESIST :sneaky2::sneaky2::sneaky2:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

angelblue said:


> THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL,LOVELY PICCS HOW OLD ARE THEY :thumbup:


The seal at the top is 11 weeks old the others are 9 weeks old.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: brilliant pics :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Steverags said:


> YOU CANNOT RESIST... :crazy: ....YOU CANNOT RESIST :sneaky2::sneaky2::sneaky2:


cannot. . resist. . .


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, great pictures and captions :thumbup: xx


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Great looking kittens.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Steverags said:


> YOU CANNOT RESIST... :crazy: ....YOU CANNOT RESIST :sneaky2::sneaky2::sneaky2:


I want I want I want...! :thumbup:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Haha! 

We definately can't resist their charms! 

They are all absolutely adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed your visit, always welcome back for a Raggie fix.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Absolutetly gorgeous


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh by the way Hannah and Dan, the buscuits are very nice :arf: :tongue_smilie: :thumbup:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Glad you enjoyed your visit, always welcome back for a Raggie fix.


Haha - we just might need to. :001_cool:

:thumbup:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

What can I say, Ragdolls are like the Borg of the cat world......Resistance is futile.......:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Steverags said:


> What can I say, Ragdolls are like the Borg of the cat world......Resistance is futile.......:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Haha.. Have you heard the news Steve? :thumbup:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I got this message saying "Oh no my TimTam is going :cryin:


----------



## Redlouie (Jul 6, 2010)

I had never heard of Ragdoll cats before I joined this website, how cute are they! Very very very sweet! :001_wub:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Steverags said:


> I got this message saying "Oh no my TimTam is going :cryin:


Lol... Now I feel bad :frown:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't feel bad, he's off too a good home.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Ohhhh my TimTam is going Shucks...I'm sure he will be cherished

I think his charm and good looks should be shared - (talking about TimTam here Stevieboy not you!) he would look pretty cool on the show bench!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> Ohhhh my TimTam is going Shucks...I'm sure he will be cherished
> 
> I think his charm and good looks should be shared - (talking about TimTam here Stevieboy not you!) he would look pretty cool on the show bench!


I look good on the show bench too!!!


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Don't feel bad, he's off too a good home.


Hehe, thanks 

You can both visit him anytime you like.


----------

